# 10 mo. male needs home



## kjburgstede (Jul 13, 2005)

My daughter is caring for a 10 month old, male, neutered Golden (purebred with papers), because her friends "gave him up", couldn't care for him.

If anyone's interested let me know.


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

Do you know bloodlines? Health issues within the bloodlines?
Where are you located?

Any and all info would be appreciated!
Thanx!


----------



## abzndbonnie (Jun 8, 2005)

i hope he finds a home soon!


----------



## kjburgstede (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the wishes...we've found him a home. And actually found out he was only 6 months old!


----------

